# Black Tank Flush Inlet?



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Winterizing the trailer, and trying to figure out all the inlets/outlets, etc. on the driver side of our 23RS.

I've got the fresh water tanks drained with by removing the two caps from the low-point under the trailer, just behind the black/gray water drain, and inside about 12-15". Also removed the water plug on the hot water heater, and drained. Hooked up an air compressor, opened all the other valves inside/outside trailer, and blew the rest of the water out at about 25psi.

Now, when draining all that stuff, I found what appears to be a hose hook-up that is present on the side of the trailer, right behind the black/gray water tank main drain. Is that a place to connect a hose and flush the black water tank? It appears to be an inlet - not a drain. The way the hosing runs, it simply isn't going to drain. I opened it up for good measure when I used the compressor, but nothing came out of that spot. Everything else sputtered awhile, and I left all the connectors off overnight to complete the draining, etc.

Is this connector a black tank flush inlet?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, that is the black tank flushing inlet. Hook up your air to it and blow it out and you're all set. I just winterized mine today, so I know exactly what you are seeing!

BTY: Don't forget to open the faucets on the outside kitchen to blow the water out of them too. I have a feeling that is forgotten a lot. I almost did!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Stumpy75 said:


> Yes, that is the black tank flushing inlet. Hook up your air to it and blow it out and you're all set. I just winterized mine today, so I know exactly what you are seeing!
> 
> BTY: Don't forget to open the faucets on the outside kitchen to blow the water out of them too. I have a feeling that is forgotten a lot. I almost did!


Yep.Thanks for the reminder.Off to get another gallon of antifreeze.Allthough i have never used the water for the outside cook area.I just tried the quick connect and the peice of junk dosn't even work.WD 40 time. That didn't work either.Can't get it to go in no how.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tourdfox said:


> Yep.Thanks for the reminder.Off to get another gallon of antifreeze.Allthough i have never used the water for the outside cook area.I just tried the quick connect and the peice of junk dosn't even work.WD 40 time. That didn't work either.Can't get it to go in no how.


You have to push in on the snap lock (outside)...then insert the hose...and release the snap lock.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't forget to open the cap on the toilets foot pedal fush. I didn't one year and hooked the water up and water poured across the floor from the valve having cracked over the winter.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yep.Thanks for the reminder.Off to get another gallon of antifreeze.Allthough i have never used the water for the outside cook area.I just tried the quick connect and the peice of junk dosn't even work.WD 40 time. That didn't work either.Can't get it to go in no how.


You have to push in on the snap lock (outside)...then insert the hose...and release the snap lock.
[/quote]

Yes of course but still no go.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

jasonrebecca said:


> Don't forget to open the cap on the toilets foot pedal fush. I didn't one year and hooked the water up and water poured across the floor from the valve having cracked over the winter.


Not sure what you mean here. Lock back the flush (mine is not a foot pedal, it's a "slider" thumb-activated slide on the right side of the toilet, just underneath the seat at the top of the toilet.


----------



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Stumpy75 said:


> Yes, that is the black tank flushing inlet. Hook up your air to it and blow it out and you're all set. I just winterized mine today, so I know exactly what you are seeing!
> 
> BTY: Don't forget to open the faucets on the outside kitchen to blow the water out of them too. I have a feeling that is forgotten a lot. I almost did!


I used RV antifreeze in an "empty" tank (as empty as the last dump). Used 2 gallons, with a bit of freshener in it.

Also left ALL faucets open - inside and out.

I'd love to flush the black tank - but I'm not doing it beside my shop!







And at least the two dump stations I've been to so far don't have a hose hookup - just a hose (air-hose size) to rinse.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Everybody is winterizing. We've only had our 210RS for 1 year this coming November and I don't remember doing any winterizing last year. Is this something I need to do every year?

-Gerry


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

GodFather2u said:


> Everybody is winterizing. We've only had our 210RS for 1 year this coming November and I don't remember doing any winterizing last year. Is this something I need to do every year?
> 
> -Gerry


Unless you live in a climate that never goes below the freezing point.Otherwise you best be winterizing yearly.If you purchased in Nov. the winterization was probably allready done for you.Curious what part of the country you reside in ?


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Tourdfox said:


> Everybody is winterizing. We've only had our 210RS for 1 year this coming November and I don't remember doing any winterizing last year. Is this something I need to do every year?
> 
> -Gerry


Unless you live in a climate that never goes below the freezing point.Otherwise you best be winterizing yearly.If you purchased in Nov. the winterization was probably allready done for you.Curious what part of the country you reside in ?
[/quote]

Okay then, I guess I don't really need to worry. I'm in Kalifornia


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Just a quick note Godfather. You may consider sanitizing the water system if you let the trailer sit for a long period. Part of winterization gets the vast majority of water out. When I get ready after storage I will sanitize the system prior to camping. There are numerous videos and threads online that demonstrate the procedure. A camping trip can be ruined should the water used for cooking or drinking be contaminated. Just a thought. Happy camping.


----------



## Gaffer222 (Mar 23, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> Yep.Thanks for the reminder.Off to get another gallon of antifreeze.Allthough i have never used the water for the outside cook area.I just tried the quick connect and the peice of junk dosn't even work.WD 40 time. That didn't work either.Can't get it to go in no how.


You have to push in on the snap lock (outside)...then insert the hose...and release the snap lock.
[/quote]

Yes of course but still no go.
[/quote]

I had the same issue. I unscrewed the quick connect piece from the faucet and tried it and it then worked. Reinstalled and all has been good since.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Leedek said:


> Just a quick note Godfather. You may consider sanitizing the water system if you let the trailer sit for a long period. Part of winterization gets the vast majority of water out. When I get ready after storage I will sanitize the system prior to camping. There are numerous videos and threads online that demonstrate the procedure. A camping trip can be ruined should the water used for cooking or drinking be contaminated. Just a thought. Happy camping.


I agree...but with a different approach.

I winterize by only blowing the air out of the lines...seems to work well for our PNW winters.

Then as part of my de-wintering process, I pour 2 cups of bleach into the water tank...then fill. (leave hotwater in by-pass mode). Then run all lines until I can smell the bleach in the water. Then let this sit for 8 hours. Run all water lines again for 3-4 mins...bringing in another round of bleach water from the tank....let it sit over night.

I then drain the water tank...fill....drain...fill...drain...fill. (yep..water is dirt cheap in Oregon!!) Now that I have clean water in the tank, I run each water line for about 5 mins. Then I consider the process complete. We normally don't drink water from the trailer, but we can if needed.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

2x Oregon Camper - I like your thorough process and will getter done that way next time.







We seldom use the onboard water for drinking but do use it for boiled drinks, pasta and such.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

GodFather2u said:


> Everybody is winterizing. We've only had our 210RS for 1 year this coming November and I don't remember doing any winterizing last year. Is this something I need to do every year?
> 
> -Gerry


Unless you live in a climate that never goes below the freezing point.Otherwise you best be winterizing yearly.If you purchased in Nov. the winterization was probably allready done for you.Curious what part of the country you reside in ?
[/quote]

Okay then, I guess I don't really need to worry. I'm in Kalifornia
[/quote]

How about we trade houses for the winter lol.I'm straight north in B.C. about 20 + hrs


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Gaffer222 said:


> Yep.Thanks for the reminder.Off to get another gallon of antifreeze.Allthough i have never used the water for the outside cook area.I just tried the quick connect and the peice of junk dosn't even work.WD 40 time. That didn't work either.Can't get it to go in no how.


You have to push in on the snap lock (outside)...then insert the hose...and release the snap lock.
[/quote]

Yes of course but still no go.
[/quote]

I had the same issue. I unscrewed the quick connect piece from the faucet and tried it and it then worked. Reinstalled and all has been good since.

[/quote]

Yah .I tried that also.Still didn't connect.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

X 3 Some say the bleach rots the rubber gaskets on the gate valves ect and makes them leak.Never had the problem and been doing this for yrs.But used in moderation of course


----------

